# Help! Just got a BFP but had a horrible night sweat!



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,

I finally got a BFP last weekend and last night had a terrible night sweat. I woke up and my PJs top was wet. My consultant told me not to let my core body temperature rise and now I am worried that I am going to miscarry because of the raise in temperature or that I am having an immune reaction.    

I'm currently taking oestrogen, high dose folic acid, steroids, baby aspirin and Crinone gel. 

I don't know what to think. I'm worried sick! 

Milly xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's very common in early pregnancy to feel a lot hotter and sweatier at night, as your hormones are going haywire, so try not to worry too much.  This may carry on for a couple of weeks or more.  If you are still concerned on Monday, contact your dr,


Congratulations!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you so much honey. I know so much about infertility but feel so uneducated about pregnancy. I am too scared to buy a book until we have had the first scan. Congratulations to you too. 

Milly xx


----------

